# Pamācības >  Meklēju ĻOTI vecas grāmatas par elektroniku

## dadzz

60-70 tajos iznāca tulkotu populārzinātnisku grāmatu sērija par elektroniku.
"Radio - tas ir vienkārši"
"Tranzistors - tas ir vienkārši"
"Televīzija - tas ir vienkārši"
Autors E.Aisbergs, formāts tāds kā palielai bērnu grāmatai, vecais dzeltenais papīrs
Man ļoti gribas šīs grāmatas nopirkt, gan jau kādam mājās stāv. Pēc izurbšanās cauri kaudzei ar elektronikas mācību grāmatām secināju, ka šīs antīkās vēl joprojām nav pārspļautas. negribas meklēt/skanēt bibliotēku eksemplārus...un aizņemtās grāmatas arī kādreiz jāatdod (gan jau aizdevējs arī lasa  :: )
Ja ir jebkura un puslīdz lieka, rakstiet : dadz@inbox.lv
Liels paldies.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> 60-70 tajos iznāca tulkotu populārzinātnisku grāmatu sērija par elektroniku.
> "Radio - tas ir vienkārši"
> "Tranzistors - tas ir vienkārši"
> "Televīzija - tas ir vienkārši"
> Autors E.Aisbergs, formāts tāds kā palielai bērnu grāmatai, vecais dzeltenais papīrs
> Man ļoti gribas šīs grāmatas nopirkt, gan jau kādam mājās stāv. Pēc izurbšanās cauri kaudzei ar elektronikas mācību grāmatām secināju, ka šīs antīkās vēl joprojām nav pārspļautas. negribas meklēt/skanēt bibliotēku eksemplārus...un aizņemtās grāmatas arī kādreiz jāatdod (gan jau aizdevējs arī lasa )
> Ja ir jebkura un puslīdz lieka, rakstiet : dadz@inbox.lv
> Liels paldies.


 Man ir grāmata rādio - tas ir vienkārši... bet nu dot kaut kur prom negribas.... netā varbūt bildes jāsaliek, lai visiem tas prieks tiek...

----------


## a_masiks

Tām grāmatu sērijām  bija mazliet fanīgāki nosaukumi:

 Aisbergs E. Radio?... tas ir ļoti vienkārši! / E.Aisbergs ; tulk. no [krievu] val. A.Vītols. - Rīga : Liesma, 1968. - 195 lpp. : il., sh

Aisbergs E. "Krāsainā televīzija?... tas ir gandrīz vienkārši!" / E.Aisbergs, Ž.Durī ; tulk. no [krievu] val. A.Vītols. - Rīga : Liesma, 1971. - 113, [3] lpp., [2] lp.il. : il., sh. 

http://gulbene.biblioteka.lv/Alise/alis ... l=Aisbergs

----------


## Vinchi

Šitās grāmatas es sestdien redzēju grāmatu antikvariātā "PLANĒTA" (Lāčplēša iela 27) ieeja no sētas,
Tur bija trīs grāmatas Radio, TV, un Tranzistors cena ja nemaldos ap 3Ls.

----------


## scAvenger

E. A. Aisbergs. Televīzija? ...tas ir ļoti vienkārši!
http://rapidshare.com/files/14860251...enkaarshi.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=170066

----------


## scAvenger

Vēl viena veca grāmata par elektroniku:
V. Borisovs. Jaunais radioamatieris. Latvijas valsts izdevniecība, Rīga. 1961. gads!



http://rapidshare.com/files/14943304...amatieris.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=170958

----------


## Texx

Visu cieņu. Tik daudz ieskenēt  ::  Paldies!

----------


## deivs001

Lielais paldies - scAvenger

----------


## scAvenger

Turpinājumā drusku jaunāka, iesācējiem noderīga grāmata:
B. Ivanovs. Pašdarinātas elektroniskas ierīces. Rīga, "Zvaigzne", 1988.



http://rapidshare.com/files/14972322..._ieriices.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=171306

----------


## Didzis

Visu cieņu scAvenger . Ļoti labs darbs!
Tas,ka grāmatas vecas, nav nekas slikts. Radiotehnika jau nekas nemainas tik strauji kā tas ir datorlietās un macīties pec šīm grāmatām var pat ļoti neslikti. Vismaz ir iespeja apgūt radiolietu terminaloģiju latviešu valodā, citadi jau tie anglicismi sāk piegrizties. Nevar jau jaunos censoņus vainot- kadā valodā mācās, tadā runā.

----------


## mm

Varbūt kādam ir iespēja ieskanēt un izlikt arī šo te:
B. Ivanovs Kad mājās brīnumdaris
Varētu būt ap 1978. gadu izdota
Tur gan nav tikai elektronika, bet, cik atceros, arī bija sakarīgas shēmas iesācējiem.

----------


## scAvenger

> B. Ivanovs Kad mājās brīnumdaris
> Varētu būt ap 1978. gadu izdota.


 Tāda gan man, šķiet, pie rokas nav, bet varbūt kādam atradīsies.

----------


## zzz

Man ir. Vprochem man meetaajas arii magnetometru graamatele uz skaneeshanu.

----------


## Didzis

Man tai gramatai kautkur jābūt, tikai jasameklē. Ir jau arī daudz citu gramatu latviešu valodā. Nebūtu slikti nosaidrot Labakās grāmatas, kuras būtu vērts skanēt. Es savā bilioteka atradu šādas:
Radioaparatūras shēmas un regulēšana  P. Videnieks      
Palīgs televīzijas skatītājam                  R. Kalniņš A.Vītols
Pusvadītāju radioelektronika                 E. vainovskis
Elektronika un radioelektronika
Lauktranzistori                                     A.Vīksna
Televīzija                                             K. Tomariņš
Magnetafoni                                         U.Kubulnieks

Ir vel vairākas grāmatas par RRR razoto aparatūru
Varbūt kadam vēl ir iesakāmas kādas grāmatas?

----------


## ansius

Esmu sācis skanēt iekšā videnieka graamatu, ceru ka arii pabeigshu un salikshu pa lapaam.

----------


## scAvenger

Vēl varētu noderēt:
pārējās topika sākumā minētās Aisberga grāmatas;
I. Prūsis. Mazgabarīta radiodetaļas;
J. Sedovs. Aizraujoši par elektroniku;
A. Grundulis. H. Stanke. Tehniskā elektronika;
A. Grundulis. H. Stanke. Radioelektroniskie mērījumi;
J. Žerebcovs. Radiotehnika;
A. Vīksna. Lauktranzistori;
B. Koļcovs, P. Molokanovs. Tranzistoru uztvērēju shēmas, mezgli un detaļas;
N. Fomins, J. Koroļovs. Modernās pusvadītāju ierīces;
N. Gorjunovs, A. Kleimanis. Tranzistoru elektronikas iespējas (un daudzas citas "Populāri zinātniskās bibliotēkas" plānās grāmatiņas);
u.t.t.

Videniekam ir divas diezgan līdzīgas grāmatas: "Radioaparatūras shēmas un regulēšana" un "Radioaparatūras montāža un regulēšana".

----------


## M_J

Visu cieņu un paldies scAvenger!
No Didža nosauktajām grāmatām bērnībā, lodējot shēmiņas, ar interesi studēju P Videnieka grāmatu, tagad tā diemžēl kaut kur noklīdusi. Būtu intresanti paskatīties uz to šodienas acīm. Borisova "Jaunais Radioamatieris" manuprāt ir klasika, ko var lasīt kā romānu. Vēl viena grāmata, kas palikusi labā atmiņa Žerebcovs - "Radiotehnika" (ceru, ka nekļūdījos autora uzvārdā. Pavisam nesen, kaut ko meklējot, šai grāmatai uzdūros.

----------


## Didzis

Nu redz, salasās smuka biblioteka. Nebūtu jau prātīgi visu uzgrūst scAvenger, bet arī pašiem noskanet kadu grāmatu. Tur jau ta prieksrocība internetam.Ja desmit cilveki katrs noskane vienu grāmatu un izvieto internetā, tad katram jau ir desmit grāmatu biblioteka. Man diemžēl nav profesionala skanera un ar  manējo skanēt ir vienkārši vergu darbs. Man jau vienu brīdi bija doma parfotogrāfēt grāmatas, bet grūti dabūt kvalitāti. Es varētu saskaņot autortiesību jautājumus. Tās lietas man tākā tuvākas.

----------


## ansius

ir vēl viena grāmatu sērija ar ļoti noderīgu info. "Tehniskā rokasgrāmata" man ir 1. 3. 4. sējums. ļoti labs info, jo īpaši 4. sējums, diemžēl man viņa ir ļoti briesmīgā stāvoklī, lai gan skanēt tā pat būtu vērts. varbūt kādam ir labāk saglabājusies.

----------


## scAvenger

E. Aisbergs. Radio?...tas ir ļoti vienkārši! Rīga, "Liesma", 1968.

http://rapidshare.com/files/15028935...enkaarshi.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=171957

----------


## scAvenger

Ne gluži par elektroniku, bet vienalga interesanti (nodevas tālaika ideoloģijai var neņemt vērā).



A. Markuša. Vīriešiem līdz 16 gadiem. Rīga, "Zvaigzne", 1976.

http://rapidshare.com/files/15060611...16_gadiem.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=172357

----------


## ezis666

Paldies par grāmatām  ::

----------


## sharps

shis tas man no RTU laikiem ir kopeets un palicis. Rankjis un Greivulis man ir orgjinaalajaa. to vienu briidivareeja Valters un Rapa graamatniicaa nopirkt.
Ieteiktu veel krievu valodaa panjemt Horovica un Hila graamatu "Iskustvo shemotehniki"

----------


## zzz

Grobovicu un Hillu nav jaaskanee, atrodams netaa gatavs i krieviski, i angliski. 

Graamatinjas letinju valodaa (jaunajiem censonjiem pirmo solju atviegloshanai un/vai veestures saglabaashanai) gan neviens cits neciparizees kaa tikai pashi letinji.

----------


## Didzis

Krievu grāmatas nav vērts skanēt. Pie krieviem interneta var tādus brīnumus atras, ka mute paliek vaļā. Man liekas, ka visas labākas grāmatas krievi jau ir noskanējuši, vajag tik meklēt  ::    Problēma ir tieši ar grāmatām latviešu valodā un tieši iesācējiem, lai apgūtu pamatus un latviešu tehnisko valodu. Citādi no tiem anglicismiem jau "ausis vīst".Kad pamati ielikti, tad var tālāk mācīties i angļu, i krievu mēlē.

----------


## scAvenger

22 gadus veca grāmata par skaitļotājiem un programmēšanu. Praktiskā nozīme niecīga, bet no vēstures viedokļa interesanti  :: 



*Visums uz rakstāmgalda - personālais skaitļotājs un tā nākotne.* Rakstu krājums. No krievu valodas tulkojis Indulis Strazdiņš. Rīga, "Zinātne", 1986.

http://rapidshare.com/files/151511458/V ... galda.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=173522

Pie viena arī šī - par programmēšanu beisikā:
B. Martuzāns. Kā Pēcis Beisikāns Maiju Saprātiņu programmēt mācīja. Rīga, "Zinātne", 1986.



http://rapidshare.com/files/147530450/B ... ciija.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=169087

----------


## scAvenger

B. Ivanovs. *Kad mājā brīnumdaris.* Tulkojusi A. Strode. Rīga, "Zvaigzne", 1979.

http://rapidshare.com/files/15176771...inumdaris.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=173756

----------


## scAvenger

G. Altovs. *Un tad atnāca izgudrotājs.* No krievu valodas tulkojusi A. Strode. Rīga, "Zvaigzne", 1988.
http://rapidshare.com/files/15208971...udrotaajs.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=174102

----------


## Vinchi

Kā ir uz tām vecām grāmatām darbojas vēl autortiesības?
Varetu jau šeit kaut kur uz servera salikt ja pēc tam nebūtu problēmas ar autortiesībām.

----------


## scAvenger

Labāk lai stāv tajās failu glabātuvēs - tik drīz jau automātiski nedzēsīsies. Kam tiešām vajadzēs, tie ielādēt paspēs.

----------


## scAvenger

I. Prūsis. *Mazgabarīta radiodetaļas.* Rīga, "Liesma", 1975.
http://rapidshare.com/files/15240587...odetaljas.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=174400

----------


## scAvenger

E.Aisbergs. *Tranzistors?...tas ir ļoti vienkārši!* Rīga, "Liesma", 1966.
http://rapidshare.com/files/15464199...enkaarshi.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=176711

Vispār jau offtopiks, bet te būs arī tā *zzz* magnetometru grāmata:
http://rapidshare.com/files/15464138..._Handbook.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=176710

----------


## scAvenger

E. Aisbergs, Ž. Duri. *Krāsainā televīzija? ...tas ir gandrīz vienkārši!* Tulkojis A. Vītols. Rīga, "Liesma", 1971.
http://rapidshare.com/files/15494533...enkaarshi.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=177068



N. Fomins, J. Koroļovs. *Modernās pusvadītāju ierīces.* Tulkojis A. Vessers. Rīga, "Liesma", 1971.
http://rapidshare.com/files/15494600..._ieriices.djvu
vai
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=177070

----------


## scAvenger

A. Vīksna. *Lauktranzistori.* Rīga, "Liesma", 1974.
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=178520
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/15621635...anzistori.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

B. Koļcovs, P. Molokanovs. *Tranzistoru uztvērēju shēmas, mezgli un detaļas.* Tulkojis A. Okmanis. Rīga, Latvijas valsts izdevniecība, 1964.
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=179099
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/15685644..._detaljas.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

N. Gorjunovs, A. Kleimanis. *Tranzistoru elektronikas iespējas.* Tulkojis V. Rumba. Rīga, "Liesma", 1973.
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=179415
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/15714931...iespeejas.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

J. Greivulis, I. Raņķis. *Modernās elektronikas pamati.* Rīga, "Avots", 1992.
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=180646
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/15810612...as_pamati.djvu

----------


## ivars99

http://www.infanata.org/category/hardware/

  te  ir  krievu  gramatas

----------


## scAvenger

Tā kā vecie linki no yy.lv vairs nestrādā, ieliku no jauna arhīvu ar visām 17 iepriekšējām grāmatām.
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=42636

Rapidšāres linki  joprojām dzīvi.

Paldies visiem par daudzajām pozitīvajām atsauksmēm!

Atsākot latviešu veco  tehnisko grāmatu publicēšanu, vispirms vecais labais Žerebcovs   ::  



J. Žerebcovs. *Radiotehnika*. Rīga: Liesma, 1968.
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=42858
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23183884...iotehnika.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

J. Sedovs. *Aizraujoši par elektroniku.* Tulkojis J. Birzvalks. R: Zinātne, 1985.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=42850
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23217892...ektroniku.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

A. Frolovs. *Radiouztvērēju konstruēšana.* Tulkojis P. Priede. R: Latvijas Valsts izdevniecība, 1950.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=43107
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23254505...rueeshana.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

V. Ņikiforovs. *Metālu tehnoloģija un konstrukciju materiāli*. 2. izdevums. R: Zvaigzne, 1984.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=43426
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/232993175/Meta...materiaali.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

L. Vinogradovs. *Mācieties remontēt savu televizoru.*  R: Liesma, 1972.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=43717
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23340872...elevizoru.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

N. Ņikuļins. *Elektrotehnisko materiālu mācība.* 2. izdevums. Tulkojis J. Dzenītis. R: Zvaigzne, 1988.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=43848
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23339367..._maaciiba.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

G. Anfilovs. *Kas ir pusvadītājs.* Rīga: LVI, 1960.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=44261
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23412647...adiitaajs.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

R. Arājs, J. Staltmanis. *Automātikas elementi.* Rīga: Avots, 1981.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=44475
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23449470..._elementi.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

P. Kazarjans. *Ķīmija un derīgi padomi.* Rīga: Liesma, 1968.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=44665
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23486564...gi_padomi.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

M. Kalniņš. *1000 vērtīgu padomu.* 2. izdevums. Rīga: Avots, 1980.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=45121
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23563917...gu_padomu.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

*Radioelektronikas praktikums.* Rīga: Zvaigzne, 1986.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=45391
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23602303...raktikums.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=45612

----------


## scAvenger

*Ķīmija ikdienā.* Rīga: Zinātne, 1967.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=45960
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23681051..._ikdienaa.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

V. Serebrovskis. *Virpošana.* Rīga: LVI, 1956.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=46207
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/237152477/Virposhana.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

E. Vinogradska. *Tērauda termiskās apstrādes modernās metodes.* Rīga: LVI, 1957.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=46436
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23749339...s_metodes.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

A. Grundulis, H. Stanke. *Radioelektroniskie mērījumi.* Rīga: Liesma, 1966.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=47028
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23822696...eeriijumi.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

V. Kuvšinskis. *Frēzēšana.* Rīga: LVI, 1956.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=47071
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/238267585/Freezeeshana.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

U. Kubulnieks. *Magnetofoni.* Rīga: Avots, 1981.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=47354
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/238634615/Magnetofoni.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

P. Jaščericins. *Slīpēšana.* Rīga: LVI, 1956.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=47521
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/238961713/Sliipeeshana.djvu

----------


## cccv

ar kādu programmu var atvērt failus?

----------


## Didzis

Vai tad mammai Google grūti paprasīt, kas ir djvu
http://www.cqham.ru/djvu_print.htm#1
http://www.lizardtech.com/products/

----------


## scAvenger

I. Naumenko. *Atomenerģija un tās izmantošana.* Rīga: LVI, 1955.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=47689
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/23896229...antoshana.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

Otrais kopējais arhīvs ar 20 grāmatām:

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=47796
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/239375361/Graamatas2.zip

----------


## scAvenger

A. Kuramžins. *Ēvelēšana.* Rīga: LVI, 1956.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=47961
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/239640550/Eeveleeshana.djvu

----------


## Vikings

Ja interesē man ir tieši tāda paša stila grāmatas par metālapstrādi kādas piecas ja nemaldos.
Un vēl daudz vecas literatūras par civilo aizsardzību gan latviski, gan krieviski.

----------


## scAvenger

> Ja interesē man ir tieši tāda paša stila grāmatas par metālapstrādi kādas piecas ja nemaldos.
> Un vēl daudz vecas literatūras par civilo aizsardzību gan latviski, gan krieviski.


 Visu, kas latvisks,  pietiekami vecs un nekad vairs tāpat netiks izdots, vajag skenēt tikai iekšā  :: 
Krieviski nav vērts, tajā valodā grāmatu ir pilns internets.



V. Braslavskis, B. Zaharovs. *Metālu elektriskās apstrādes paņēmieni.* Rīga: Liesma, 1969.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=48310
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/240077346/Meta...anjeemieni.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

*Elektrotehnika un radioelektronika vidusskolām.* II izdevums. Rīga: Zvaigzne, 1975.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=52534
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/24565071...ektronika.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

A. Jenohovičs. *Fizikas un tehnikas rokasgrāmata.* R: Zvaigzne, 1984.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=52774
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/24597253...sgraamata.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

A. Kosjačenko, I. Molčans. *Atslēdznieku darbi.* R: LVI, 1959.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=53255
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/24667186...eku_darbi.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

P. Videnieks. *Radioaparatūras montāža un regulēšana.* R: Liesma, 1969.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=56422
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/25153958...uleeshana.djvu

----------


## Rolis

Kāds varētu ieteikt vai piedāvāt rakstu par tranzistoru uzstvērēju shēmām. Radio_-_tas_ir_ljoti_vienkaarshi ir minēts tikai par lampu uztvērējiem un pārejās ir tikai uzzīmētas shēmas un daži tehniskie parametri.

----------


## scAvenger

Rindā uz skenēšanu stāv P. Videnieka "Pārnēsājamā radioaparatūra", tur būs.

----------


## scAvenger

J. Perelmanis. *Saistošā astronomija.* R: LVI, 1958.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=60312
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/25876585...tronomija.djvu

----------


## habitbraker

Vai ir kāds vienkāršs veids kā šīs DJVU grāmatas parkonvertēt uz PDF, lai ērti vare'tu izprintēt?
Googlee meklēju - atradu kādas 4 pamācības bet neviena nedarbojās.

P.S. Un varbūt kāds zin, kur nopirkt orģinālus? 
Interesē tiesi ''tranzistors - tas ir loti vienkārši.''

----------


## scAvenger

Arī tieši no DjVu var normāli izdrukāt.
Pārkonvertēt var mēģināt šeit:
http://www.djvu-to-pdf.com/

Oriģināli, protams, jāmeklē antikvariātos. Manuprāt, labākais ir "Planēta" Lāčplēša 27/2 (ieeja no iekšpagalma), vēl ir Jumavas antikvariāts Dzirnavu 73 (tas, kurš agrāk bija Vāgnera ielā); Čaka ielā pretim Ziedoņdārzam arī  viens ir.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies, skatīšos, jo lasīt grāmatas no datora monitora kautkā nepatīk.

----------


## defs

Varbūt iegādājies printeri.

----------


## marizo

Šodien lasīju Saistošo astronomiju.
Bet uz pdf man visērtākā liekas virtuālā printera programma
http://www.pdfforge.org/products/pdfcreator/download
Var gan uz pdf, gan jpg, png u.c. formātiem. Ērti izmantot arī, lai iesniegtu darbu lielformāta drukai no visādām nestandarta programmām, jo parasti drukas kantori atbalsta pdf druku.

----------


## Didzis

Ar DjVu sanak mazāks fails un radiotehnikā pārsvarā izmanto DjVu formātu. Es gan neredzu pilnīgi nekādas problēmas izdrukāt  no šī formāta. marizo, kāda vēl tur lielformāta druka vecām grāmatām  ::  . Tu vienkārši esi pieradis pie pdf un negribi apgūt labāku grāmatu glabāšanas formātu. Man, piemēram, ir daudz ērtāk un ātrāk atrast grāmatu elektroniskā veidā, nevis meklēties pa savu bibliotēku. Grāmatas, pilnīgā bezjēgā, aizņem tikai vietu. Nafig tās vēl drukāt uz papīra.

----------


## scAvenger

Nu, papīra grāmatām arī savs šarms piemīt...



R. Ķipēns. *Radiofikācija.* R: LVI, 1962.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=60929
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/25980544...fikaacija.djvu

----------


## abergs

> Nu, papīra grāmatām arī savs šarms piemīt...


 +1
Un PALDIES! par vajadzīgu darbu...

----------


## habitbraker

edit:
Viss kārtībā - bija printera process izslēgts

----------


## Jon

Par pēdējo grāmatiņu īpašs paldies - kaut kā nebija patrāpījusies visus šos gadus. Un viss, kas attiecas uz akustiku un skaļruņiem/mikrofoniem savu aktualitāti nav zaudējis. Ja jaunuļi palasīs, tad mazāk radīsies greizas idejas un bezjēdzīgas konstrukcijas. Labāka par šo tēmu gan būtu Tomariņa "Elektro radio akustika". Pašam literatūras par radiofoniju, skaņu studijām, skaļruņiem, telpu akustiku, apskaņošanu utt. ir vai kubikmetrs. Diemžēl no tā visa latviski - tikpat kā nekas. Tomariņa grāmata noteikti ir kaut kur dziļi norakta. Ja atradīšu un būs vēlēšanās skenēt - uzdāvināšu. Pirmīt neatsaucos piedāvāt Aisberga "Tranzistoru" - tas ir kādā citā kubikmetrā...

----------


## marizo

Jā, dažas no šīm grāmatām ir arī rokā turētas, lasītas un konspektētas.  ::  Bet mājas bibliotēkā neko tādu atrast nevaru.
Didzi, es nesaku, ka šīs grāmatas būtu jādrukā lielformātā. Tas vnk informācijai par minētās programmas lietošanas iespējām.

+elektroniskajam formātam iespēja ar CTRL+F kaut ko atrast tekstā (gan ne visiem dokumentiem tāda iespēja ir)
-nevar maliņā kaut ko uzķēpāt-atzīmēt

----------


## ROBERTTT

Jā derētu vairāk grāmatas par elektroakustiku/pastiprinātājiem  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nekas dižs jau latviešu valodā nav izdots. Videnieka pirmo grāmatu jau scAvenger ieskaņoja. Ir vēl viens jaunāks izdevums. Tad vēl dažas grāmatas par RRR rūpnīcas izstrādājumiem un viss.

----------


## ansius

vēl ir tehnisko rokasgrāmatu sērija, man ir 1, 3 un 4 daļa tur iekšā ir daudz vērtīga info. sakot ar mehāniku un beidzot ar elektroniku.

----------


## guguce

Ir dažas brošūras no Latvijas laika.

----------


## tvdx

> -nevar maliņā kaut ko uzķēpāt-atzīmēt


 var gan uzkjeepaat malinjaa, un peec tam nodzeest bez redzamaam peedaam  ::

----------


## scAvenger

P. Kuņins, I. Taksars. *Elementarās daļiņas.* R:, LVI, 1958.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=61858
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/26109891..._dalinjas.djvu

----------


## kabis

Liels paldies par grāmatām, man noteikti noderēs. 

Varbūt kāds zina kādu pavecu grāmatu par līdzstrāvas elektromotoriem LV valodā?

----------


## ansius

pavecu nezināšu, bet es nesen nopirku (nocenota bija) jauna grāmata par elektopiedziņu latviski. visa matemātika iekšā, tikai gan lielākas jaudas motoriem.

----------


## scAvenger

P. Videnieks. *Pārnēsājamā radioaparatūra.* R:, Avots, 1982.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=63886
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/26406857...paratuura.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

A. Azimovs.* No augšas raugoties.* R:, Zinātne, 1969.

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=64132
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/26443576...raugoties.djvu

----------


## scAvenger

J. Borisovs. *Lāzers kalpo cilvēkam.* R:, \"Liesma\", 1975.

yy.lv
vai
rapidshare.com

----------


## scAvenger

B. Rjabikins. *Stāsti par elektrību.* R:, LVI, 1963.

yy.lv
vai
rapidshare.com

----------


## miss

a man fails neatveras ar internetu taatad nevaru paarkonverteet uz pdf  ::

----------


## osscar

http://sourceforge.net/projects/windjview/

atver ar šo un tad printē kaut vai ar Primo PDF vai jebkuru citu PDF veidotāju...

----------


## guguce

J. Fridrihsons _ *Būvapraksti* _ izd. ATBALSS, 1933.g. 

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=74533 
vai
http://rapidshare.com/files/28811928...1933.djvu.html 

Pieliku saturu, ļļļļ... Tā iet, ka pa nakti strādā   ::

----------


## scAvenger

Vienkārši lieliski!  Man tie "Būvapraksti" arī mētājas pie antikvāriem papīriem, bet ar noplēstām pirmajām lapām, tāpēc skenēt nelikās lietderīgi.

----------


## Ambed

varbut kads velreiz seit varetu ielikt gramatu: A. Vīksna. Lauktranzistori. Rīga, "Liesma", 1974. ,jo vecie linki nestrada.

----------


## vortexxx

Ja godīgi- visas no šīm grāmatām ir lasītas. Atminos kad vietējā biblioteka taisīja tīrīšanu, tad pie daļas tiku. Ir dažādas par radioolām u.t.t Ja būtu skeneri savu dziesmā dabūjis- ieliktu. Ir gan Par to tranzistoru, gan arī "Kad mājās brīnumdaris"

----------


## scAvenger

> varbut kads velreiz seit varetu ielikt gramatu: A. Vīksna. Lauktranzistori. Rīga, "Liesma", 1974. ,jo vecie linki nestrada.


 Rapidšāre strādā un links uz arhīvu arī.

A. Vīksna. *Lauktranzistori.* Rīga, "Liesma", 1974.
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=79107

----------


## guguce

J. Fridrihsons _ Īsie viļņi _ izd. ATBALSS, 1928.g. 

http://yy.lv/download.php?f=82465 
  vai 
http://rapidshare.com/files/30390737...ilni.djvu.html 

 ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Tehniskās vārdnīcas nav?

----------


## Didzis

Raimonds 1, te nav bode, kur tā var prasīt. Šai sadaļā var tik palūgt scAvenger ieskaņot konkrēto grāmatu, nevis ko pieprasīt. Mums visiem jābūt pateicīgiem par  scAvenger milzīgo darbu.

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi labi, man pašam ir viens projektiņš padomā par latviešu- lietuviešu-igauņu tehnisko vārdnīcu, pagaidām gan cenas no jauna pasūtāmam latviešu - lietuviešu variantam ir 5 santīmi par terminu - tas nozīmē, ka 500 - 1000 vārdu elektronikas-programmēšanas vārdnīca maksātu ap 25 -50Ls. Savukārt gatava vardnīca, kurai trūkst tikai jaunāko terminu varētu tikt papildināta. Un tad varētu lasīt šo  
http://forum.elektronika.lt/ 
un visu ko citu

----------


## ezis666

http://translate.google.com/translate?j ... auto&tl=lv
var jau palasīt  ::

----------


## zzz

Nju, lietuvieshu forums izskataas aktiivaaks un lietiskjaaks.

Kas raksturiigi, bezjeedziigo bazaaru par muuzhiigajiem dzineejiem, virspuseeji paskatoties, skjiet ka tur nebija vis, un mekleeshana uz neslaveno vaardinju steorn izdeva apalju nulli rezultaatu. Laikam jau tur drazas tomeer moderee nost.

----------


## Didzis

Te var atrast vairākas tehniskas grāmatas latviešu valodā   http://www.retrolib.narod.ru/books.html

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.e-biblioteka.lv/teksti/?class=64&page=1

kaut kas te arī ir

----------


## Raimonds1

un te - tulkotāja beta versija

http://translate.tilde.lv/

----------


## Jon

Amizants gan šis tulkošanas robots, pamēģināju - 
*Šis ieraksts satur mūziku, kas varētu būt bīstami daži cloth-eared nincompoops. Ja cieš šo nosacījumu, sazinieties ar ārstu tūlīt!*

----------


## Raimonds1

:: 

Tieši tāpec vajag šiem sūtit speciālos terminus un to tulkojumus....

nu nevar visi zināt, kas ir cloth-eared

----------


## scAvenger

A. Grundulis, H. Stanke. *Tehniskā elektronika.* R:, Zvaigzne, 1976.

yy.lv

vai

Rapidshare.com

----------


## Didzis

Palīgs televīzijas skatītājam 
Ļoti labs TV signāla uztveršanas un antenu apraksts latviešu valodā(vienīgais man zināmais)
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=vouvik#
Formāts gan tāds jocīgs, bet vienalga paldies autoram.

----------


## osscar

Šīs gan nav baigi vecās, bet ja un kādam, kas interesē (skenēt netaisos) - varu kaut ko izkopēt par kādu dzērienu  ::   Jo kā nekā autortiesības un tā  ::  Bet nu  ja kas - PM.

----------


## osscar

Vēl no amazones, par akcijas cenu ienācās grāmatas par lampām, no kurām IMHO labākā ir tā kas pielikumā. Ir labi paskaidroti montāžas proncipi, nepieciešamie instrumenti, korpusu izgatavošana, PCB, P2P montāža un tādā garā.  + vēl ir grāmata - Valve amplifiers un Modern High-end Valve Amplifiers: Based on Toroidal Output Transformers.

----------


## habitbraker

Ja kādam vajag, varu ielikt pirmo un trešo osscar pieminēto grāmatu pdf formātā.

----------


## Larisa

Par ko ne? Kāds jau būs tev pateicīgs.

----------


## Zigis

Morgan Jones labprāt apskatītu, klasiķis kā nekā.

----------


## osscar

Nu re cik labi ka ir kādam pdf. Laba literatūra lai saprastu ,kas ir kas.

----------


## habitbraker

Morgan Jones - ''Building Valve Amplifiers''
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=tlebny

Par to Douglas Self grāmatu - nesaprotu kapēc neizdodas augšuplādēt viņu,ne failiem.lv, ne inbox.lv, ne šeit. Aiznem 4.7mb tikai. Labprāt aploudotu.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu sazipojot izdevās.

Douglas Self -"Audio-Power-Amplifier-Design-Handbook"
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=hqmgwg

----------


## vortexxx

Vakar atradu osscar minētās grāmatas iekš google. Noderīga literatūra.  :: 
Douglas Self grāmatai ir kaut kāda 4. daļa, labojums vai papildinājums (lielāks par tiem 4.7 MB) 
Tad nu lūk arī tas!

http://files.inbox.lv/ticket/c935b1d...uglas_Self.rar

----------


## habitbraker

Ja kādam interesē: ZIP fails ar 19 grāmatām par PIC mikrokontrolieriem
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=puwrlo

----------


## Ambed

> Ja kādam vajag, varu ielikt pirmo un trešo osscar pieminēto grāmatu pdf formātā.


 Žēl ka nevari otro ielikt,izskatās baigi interesantā.

----------


## zzz

> Ja kādam vajag, varu ielikt pirmo un trešo osscar pieminēto grāmatu pdf formātā.
> 
> 
>  Žēl ka nevari otro ielikt,izskatās baigi interesantā.


 Ja runa par High power audio amplifier construction manual, tad maza konsultaacija ar googles tanti un taa atrodama galiigi bez liela saspringuma.

----------


## Ambed

> Ja kādam vajag, varu ielikt pirmo un trešo osscar pieminēto grāmatu pdf formātā.
> 
> 
>  Žēl ka nevari otro ielikt,izskatās baigi interesantā.
> 
> 
>  Ja runa par High power audio amplifier construction manual, tad maza konsultaacija ar googles tanti un taa atrodama galiigi bez liela saspringuma.


 varbut vari ielikt linku,jo visi kurus atradu nedarbojās.

----------


## andrievs

Bija šeit normāla tēma ar konkrētu nosaukumu

...ĻOTI vecas grāmatas...

bet bija jāuzrodas galvas invalīdiem un jāsadirš visu pārvēršot par parasto tirliņu flūdu

----------


## osscar

par ko cepiens ?  tāpat te puse no tiem vecajiem linkiem nestrādā. Kas gribēja tas novilka un var dabūt arī citos forumos šī biedra skanējumus. Man liekas ja par grāmatām tad  ir ok. Ko tad- katra gada grāmatām taisīs savus topikus? lai admins lemj. IMHO man liekas , ka ir ok ja vienā topikā runā par elektronikas literatūru.

----------


## andrievs

Pasaulē daudz kas pamazām sāk nestrādāt , bet cilvēki ar zināmu inteliģenci tomēr atturas tur uzreiz iebāzt savu pakaļu un uzlikt kluci

----------


## zzz

> varbut vari ielikt linku,jo visi kurus atradu nedarbojās.


 Maaceet lietot googli gan ir dikti ieteicama prasme.

Google, graamatinjas nosaukums, apmeeram 6. noraade (taa kura freshwap.net), otrais links forumaa (tas kursh turbobit).

Jopcik, pat nev jaaiet taalaak par pirmo googles lappusi.

----------


## imantsng

Nu tad ja te ir panesies tāds process...

Tad varbūt kādam ir pdf no sērijas
Kevin O'Connor - The Ultimate Tone 1 - 5 grāmatas.
Saka jau, ka nr 3 esot vissakarīgākā, bet gribētos jau dabūt pēc iespējas visas.

To gan nekur lejupielādējamu neatradu, ne torrentos ne kur citur.

----------


## scAvenger

Tā kā  vecie linki ir beigti, visu līdz šim saskenēto var dabūt šeit (arhīvs 132 MB):
http://www.failiem.lv/list.php?i=jkswju

----------


## guguce

1925.gada 1.novembris - Latvijas Radio dzimšanas diena. 

Jaunais tehniķis Nr.6. 
A.Augstkalns_ Elektrotehniskie aparāti_izd. ATBALSS, 1925.g. 

http://www.lejup.lv/download.php?fil...33a445e38d70d2 
vai 
http://rapidshare.com/files/42813865...ehnikis_6.djvu

 ::

----------


## JDat

viss jau ir labi, bet... cik ilgi glabāsies tie faili uz rapidshare vai lejup.lv. Nebūs tā ka pēc 2 nedēļām faili vairs nebūs pieejami un vērtība tavam postam būs tuvu nullei?

----------


## ezis666

```
ja failu nav neviens lejupielādējis 100 dienas, tad tas tiek dzēsts
```

----------


## habitbraker

http://www.failiem.lv/down.php?i=glqcia ... cuits_.pdf

P.S http://www.edn.com/article/518568-Analo ... _crash.php

----------


## tornislv

Ja Boba grāmatas izlasītu katrs, kurš vēlas ņemties ap elektroniku, Kaspich 'am nebūtu ko darīt forumā....  :: 

RIP

----------


## richijsx

reku priekš bērniem grāmata par elementārām lietām auto uzbūvē  ::  
Pēters Lustings "Kā darbojas auto" novilkt http://depositfiles.com/files/yx4sghlt0

----------


## habitbraker

Agraak scAvenger bija ielicis taadu kopeejo arhiivu ar vecajaam graamataam, bet tie linki ir sen mirushi. Varbuut kaadam meetaajas nokachaats tas fails un vareetu ielikt pa jaunu? Buutu ljoti pateiciigs  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Vispaar atradu lapu, kur kaads labs cilveeks padomaajis un ievietojis shiis graamatas visiem briivi pieejamas : http://svilpe.lv/?p=866  ::

----------


## Gundega

laba tēma, paldies!  ::

----------


## Juuzers

Man ir pāris grāmatas bet krievu valodā..

----------


## roller42

Varbūt kāds var atjaunot ieskanēto grāmatu linkus, vai arī atsūtīt privāti. Labprāt palasītu.

----------


## Didzis

Atsūti savu epatu, mēģināšu šo to aizsūtīt. Globāi ņemot vajadzētu visas grāmatas salikt uz cilvēcīga servera, lai tur vienmēr pieejamas.

----------


## Isegrim

Es dažkārt lietoju šai vajadzībai *dropbox.com* "publisko"folderi. Atliek vien iemest/aizsūtīt saiti. Līdz šim problēmas nav bijušas.

----------

